# BOI/365 New online functionality



## Mr Magoo (17 Oct 2007)

The promised upgrade to boi's online offering is just up an running this morning (wasn't ther last nite).

changes:
Log on over 2 pages but still asks for the same info 
page 1 - user id and contact number or dob
page 2 - randomly aks for 3 of digits from the pin number using pop ups.

Register new beneficiaries for domestic and international payments.
Make international payments to over 40 countries worldwide.

Top up your mobile phone.

Set up, cancel and amend standing orders but only on you c/a. Don't think for e.g. you can set up a standing order to transfer say monthly payment from deposit to c/a to service a mortgage out of the c/a.

So welcome additions although I wonder why they chose pop up menus to enter the (secret) pin when people looking at your PC can see what digits you choose on the screen.


----------



## Sherman (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*



Mr Magoo said:


> although I wonder why they chose pop up menus to enter the (secret) pin when people looking at your PC can see what digits you choose on the screen.


 
No idea but maybe it's to prevent those trojan(?) key-tracking thingies that can infect computers?


----------



## efm (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*

I have been an 365online customer since the very beginning and I am constantly amazed by how poor the website is and this latest release has proved it again.

Boring layout, style and colours, the "new" functionality should have been there years ago and I can't really see how the site adds value to my BoI banking experience.

I saw better designed and specced websites 6 or 7 years ago!


----------



## Mr Magoo (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*



efm said:


> I have been an 365online customer since the very beginning and I am constantly amazed by how poor the website is and this latest release has proved it again.



me too. I think boi were one of the first if not the first bank to online in ireland. maybe that's their problem, too difficult to update older technology.

I only use boi now for the ssia and credit card, everything else is now with nib and rabo who are well ahead with their online services (and more competive products for me).

a great feature with NIB is the ability to have free text messages sent you. You can set this up your self so e.g. have the balance on an account sent to you weekly or if a transaction over a certain amount occurss etc. Very usefull.


----------



## dtlyn (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*



efm said:


> I have been an 365online customer since the very beginning and I am constantly amazed by how poor the website is and this latest release has proved it again.
> 
> Boring layout, style and colours, the "new" functionality should have been there years ago and I can't really see how the site adds value to my BoI banking experience.
> 
> I saw better designed and specced websites 6 or 7 years ago!


 
I'd have to disagree. You can get in there and out of there quickly and easily. 

Honestly, couldn't care less if it has a boring style and colours as long as my transactions are processed correctly.

In the 5 years I've been using this service, that has been the case.


----------



## dtlyn (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*



efm said:


> I have been an 365online customer since the very beginning and I am constantly amazed by how poor the website is and this latest release has proved it again.
> 
> Boring layout, style and colours, the "new" functionality should have been there years ago and I can't really see how the site adds value to my BoI banking experience.
> 
> I saw better designed and specced websites 6 or 7 years ago!


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*

I have a direct debit going from my BOI current a/c into my BOI special savings a/c. Can this be adjusted online?


----------



## jpd (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*

Short answer: No

Long answer: 

This is setup as a Direct Debit to savings account from your current account - the originator of the DD ie the Savings Account, is in charge. However, 365 Online only shows the balance for this account - a very limited capability. 

On your current account, the only possibility online for DDs is to cancel them - this is because everything else about DD is managed by the originating account.

If it had been a Standing Order, ie a payment initiated from your current account, then yes you could have modified it online. 

Hope that's clear - on re-reading it, it seems a bit muddled.


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*

Thank's for that - It seems's to me that they should have let me set up a standing order instead of a direct debit ( think it had to be d/d). Anyway guess what? I've closed my special savings a/c but your info is still appreciated.


----------



## QED (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*

It is possible to access your 365 online account if you only know 3 digits of your 6 digit pin. You can keep pressing back and reloading until it asks for the 3 digits you know. 

I done this for months because I was travelling and forgot my pin but found piece of paper I had ripped up but it had the first 3 digits.

I also log onto my girlfriends AIB personal banking regularly (with her full permission - we also have joint account on AIB). One of the security questions is re. visa card numbers but I don't know this so just try again until it asks for phone numbers.

Does anyone think this is a flaw. (admittedly small because of reg. numbers etc. as well as pins).


----------



## jomag45 (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*

It's definitely a security issue for BOI. I only use my DOB as I forgot the other pieces of information since I registered years ago. So, I do a CTRL-Refresh until it asks me for the information I know!


----------



## Happy_Harry (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*



QED said:


> It is possible to access your 365 online account if you only know 3 digits of your 6 digit pin. You can keep pressing back and reloading until it asks for the 3 digits you know.



I don't think this is still the case, just tried it out as they claimed they fixed this, and each time it is asking me for the same three numbers of the PIN. I also tried a different browser and a different computer.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: BOI/365 New online funcionality*



Happy_Harry said:


> I don't think this is still the case, just tried it out as they claimed they fixed this, and each time it is asking me for the same three numbers of the PIN. I also tried a different browser and a different computer.


 
I think you're right there, it used to be the case and I exploited it for a while til I got myself organsied with a new pin. Now if I make a mistake it asks for the same details each time.


----------



## theresa1 (14 May 2009)

I want to register my new Anglo Irish Bank Premium Demand A/c. When filling out add a beneficiary -is their name bit  -my name or anglo irish bank? What would you say for reference? Hope someone can help.


----------



## theresa1 (17 May 2009)

Do they still have to post you out a pin number?


----------



## OPTIMUM (17 May 2009)

theresa1 said:


> I want to register my new Anglo Irish Bank Premium Demand A/c. When filling out add a beneficiary -is their name bit -my name or anglo irish bank? What would you say for reference? Hope someone can help.


 
sort code 990220  account number should be 8 digits and the account name should be your name. reference - leave blank. Worked for me recently.


----------



## theresa1 (17 May 2009)

Thanks Optimum!


----------



## theresa1 (28 Feb 2010)

Could anybody see a problem with me registering my Mother's eircom and/or ESB a/c so she could give me the money and I would pay it for her? It would save her going to the post office. She does not have phone/internet banking facilities.


----------



## TarfHead (1 Mar 2010)

theresa1 said:


> Could anybody see a problem with me registering my Mother's eircom and/or ESB a/c so she could give me the money and I would pay it for her? It would save her going to the post office. She does not have phone/internet banking facilities.


 
That should not be a problem.

If you already have those beneficiaries registered (for your own household), you need to be careful that you make the payment to the correct account.


----------



## Joody1 (1 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know if the BoI has a free telephone number that can be used from the UK.

Thanks.


----------



## theresa1 (28 Sep 2010)

*Adding a beneficiary is now faster than ever. *

Every time you add a new beneficiary for domestic or international payments the activation code will be sent to your mobile phone*.

All you have to do is register your mobile phone on 365online.com you will then get a letter to confirm you have registered your phone with a set up code. 

Log on again and set up your phone, you are now ready to make payments - so simple and so quick!
*Subject to a daily transfer limit of €3000/£3000. Terms and conditions apply to the use of Bank of Ireland 365 phone and online banking.


----------



## Boyd (28 Sep 2010)

Finally, i've been asking for this the last few years whenever I ring them


----------



## Locke (28 Sep 2010)

efm said:


> I have been an 365online customer since the very beginning and I am constantly amazed by how poor the website is and this latest release has proved it again.
> 
> Boring layout, style and colours, the "new" functionality should have been there years ago and I can't really see how the site adds value to my BoI banking experience.
> 
> I saw better designed and specced websites 6 or 7 years ago!


 
Would disagree too. It's not a media site, it doesn't need to be flash or pretty. It is there to serve a purpose which it does.


----------



## Graftgirl (28 Sep 2010)

Really glad they have improved functionality too!! It used to take way too long (3-4 working days) to setup a beneficiary payment and then there is the paper waste that was posted out every time.
Much more user friendly whilst still secure, took them a long time to listen to their customers...


----------



## gar32 (1 Oct 2010)

Any one know if I can add my BOI mortgage to my *benefactor* list with Banking365 ?   I would like to transfer money from current account to variable mortgage. I have heard from a friend that he can do it with AIB. At the moment I have to go to branch and fill out 2 forms.

Thank you


----------



## ninsaga (1 Oct 2010)

With all its 'brilliance' I don't understand why if I use my credit card it gets hit up straight away but when I pay my bill online, it takes from my current account straight away but does not register as a payment until 2-3 days later on the card.


----------



## TarfHead (1 Oct 2010)

ninsaga said:


> With all its 'brilliance' I don't understand why if I use my credit card it gets hit up straight away but when I pay my bill online, it takes from my current account straight away but does not register as a payment until 2-3 days later on the card.


 
You're comparing two different payment systems, one developed by your credit card company, the other by BoI. The BoI system is consolidated over the systems that have been in use for 20/30 years.

As for the CC payment, if you make the payment, using 365 Online, before 5pm on a working day, the payment is shown in your 365 Online CC transaction listing the next day. After 5pm, or on a non-working day, the payment eventually leaves BoI at 5pm the next working day and shows up on your CC transaction listing a day after that.

For example, I paid my BoI Mastercard on 23 SEP. The payment is shown in my Mastercard CC transaction listing (within 365 Online), as being received on 23 SEP, even though they actually received on 24 SEP. I think there's some Consumer legislation shaped fudge going on there.


----------

